
Wikileaks just released dump of files - proboscis
https://file.wikileaks.org/file/
======
nabla9
Title is wrong. OP just learned about file.wikileaks.org that has existed for
years.

>Note: [https://file.wikileaks.org/](https://file.wikileaks.org/) is not a
release, insurance dump, or response to Assange’s arrest. It is the page where
published documents are available for bulk download so that people can create
mirrors, access publications offline, or use the raw data. It has existed for
years.

[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1117123131804737541](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/1117123131804737541)

~~~
proboscis
I apologise. I on more than one occasion today saw information that said this
was a fresh dump.

